# Welches Futter???



## Maurizio (28. März 2006)

Hi Koifreunde!

Habe jetzt mein Winterfutter aufgebraucht. Was könnt ihr mir denn für Koifutter empfehlen.?

Teich:10°C
Hälterung:14°C

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mauri


----------



## Maurizio (28. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

Kann ich auch schon Orangen geben??? Wenn ja hätte ich gerne eine kleine Info über Orangenfüttern.

Danke


----------



## olafkoi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

Hi Maurix
Bei Wassertemperaturen um 10° gibt dat nur eine Wahl Wheat germ. Gegen Vitamin C ist nüx einzuwenden ! Nimmst du Orangen nicht gespritzt schneidest diese in 1/8 Stücke und ab in den Teich/Becken nach 30 min Schale abfischen und gut.

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Maurizio (28. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

Danke 

MFG


----------



## Desejada (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

Ich wusste nicht, dass Koi Orangen fressen! Ist das ernst gemeint??


----------



## Maurizio (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

Hallo Desejada!

Das mit den Orangen ist ernst gemeint.
 Koi fressen auch Melone ect.

MFG


----------



## Desejada (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

Wow.... ich sehe gerade, dass ich nix weiss  Aber deswegen bin ich ja hier und irgendwann werde ich vielleicht auch ein paar dieser fruchtigen Fische mein Eigen nennen....


----------



## Astrid (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

und nicht zu vergessen, sie fressen auch Eisbergsalat


----------



## Thorsten (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

und Mais,Haverflocken,Brötchen........


----------



## Desejada (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

Sind Koi dann sowas wie Schweine, die ja auch alles fressen? ;-)


----------



## Maurizio (31. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

Eigentlich hast du recht.

Wir haben alle Schweine im Teich schwimmen.
Übrigens habe ich mir das KOI-Power Basis gekauft. Soll sehr gutes Futter sein.

MFG


----------



## Mondlicht (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

Das gab es doch auch welche, die Knoblauch fütterterten.... röchel...

Gruß,
        Mondlicht


----------



## olafkoi (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*

Moinsen

Also hier einmal eine / mehrere Möglichkeiten wie ich die Gesundheit meiner Koi erhalte.

1. Orangen oder auch Kiwis (war kein Spaß) Orangen werden von den koi bis auf die Schale ausgelutscht. Die Ascorbinsäure und das Vitamin C werden von den Koi zur Zellreperatur, Knochenaufbau und Farbe benötigt. Siehe Versuche der Industrie die Futter "Orange" zu nennen.

2. Solltet Ihr Probleme mit euren Koi haben das diese eure Pflanzen anfressen gebt denen einfach Eisbergsalat oder Chinakohl.  

3. Nicht in den Teich gehören:
Mais stopft hat keine wirkung auf das Wachstum oder Nährwert !
Brötchen und Haferflocken ebenfalls nicht es sei ihr wollt eure Tiere umbringen ! Chemie und Balaststoffe !

Alle Zusatzmittel wie Koi Vitamin, Provivit etc. helfen nur dem Hersteller und nicht euren Koi ! Der Koi hat keinen Magen er verdaut im Darm und hat somit nicht die Möglichkeit Flüssige Vitamine aufzunehmen wie ein Mensch. Anders sieht es in fester Form aus wie bei den Orangen/Kiwis. 

Mittel die in Wasser gegeben werden können nur über die Schleimhäute und Kiemen aufgenommen werden und somit bräuchte man wenn es sein soll mindestens 10-100 Flüssige Vitamine für einen Koiteich mit 20.000 Ltr Wasser.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welches Futter???*



			
				olafkoi schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin Olaf,

nun ja, einen Hamburger-Pommes mit Currywurst etc. sind für uns auch nicht besonders Nährhaft und Gesund.

Aber mal so zwischendurch, sollte es wohl kein Problem darstellen.

Es soll ja *keine *Hauptmahlzeit sein, sondern ein leckerli und die Koi und Goldfische! freuen sich darüber


----------

